

The mystery of shelshock solved - edoloughlin
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/the-mystery-of-shellshock-solved-scientists-identify-the-unique-brain-injury-caused-by-war-9981443.html

======
mod
In case you read comments first: this has nothing to do with the bash
vulnerability, and rather is about brain injuries sustained (typically) in
combat.

~~~
informatimago
Thanks.

